# General > Upcoming Events >  Tauranga Gun Show 17-18th August

## Maca49

See you there!!

----------


## Maca49

Greerton Hall
Greerton

----------


## Rushy

Bugger, wrong weekend.

----------


## johnd

No @Rushy thats the weekend its on. I checked the dates

----------


## Rushy

> No @Rushy thats the weekend its on. I checked the dates


Ha ha ha, old Maca will know what I mean.

----------


## Daithi

Will be one of first through door

----------

